# Dog Blind



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a Yellow lab and She is around 80 Pounds, would this be good for her in the field?? What do you guys think about them. Any comment/suggestions are helpful. :beer: 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Final Approach will easily accomodate an 80 lbs gundog.

I have a Finisher dog blind. At 73 lbs Josie pretty well fills it up, although I've talked to guys that use them with bigger dogs and feel they have enough room. I will say it's extremely easy to set up, as it's completely self contained. Just open it up, pull the cord on top up, and it snaps open. This is it's strongest feature.

I'm looking real hard at getting one of Gooseview's dog blinds for the coming season. It has lots of room and is open at both ends, and it's rounded shape really blends into the field...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... =dog+blind

Mike uses one of these with no problem.
This blind folds down to nothing which is nice.


----------

